# cgroup: cgroup2: unknown option "nsdelegate"

## klas

Hi 

I use kernel 

```
 $ uname -r   4.9.76-gentoo-r1 
```

I have this error on my dmesg  *Quote:*   

> cgroup: cgroup2: unknown option "nsdelegate"
> 
> 

 

I am a bit worried about cause my desktop hang sometime

Anyone help me solve this please

----------

## blopsalot

its systemd log garbage, forgot when it was fixed, but i would bet it has nothing to do with your instability. it is known to be harmless.

----------

## tryn

I also have it in my dmesg log and have not had any problem.

----------

## klas

cool, thanks

----------

## fturco

https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6314

This problem disappears with more recent kernel versions.

----------

## klas

Yeah, I got that. thanks

----------

